# American Golf- are they safe?



## Coffey (Dec 21, 2018)

So just popped into AG tonight to see their sale and the place was absolutely crammed with bargains.

2016 m1â€™s for Â£49 
G400 drivers for Â£149
Ping iblades for Â£249 which were 349 yesterday.
Clothes for Â£5
Callaway apex cf16 Forged 3-PW were Â£199

They even had a section which just said â€˜make me an offerâ€™. There was some crap in there but there was a few nice sets of irons such as i20â€™s. 

To me this screams that the new owners are looking to get what ever they can for the stock and then close it down. It cannot be sustainable and they must have so so much stock to clear. I know that new models are coming out soon but the prices were insanely low.

Do you reckon they will last? I think it would be a massive shame to see them go down, especially after the recent buy out.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 21, 2018)

I see all these deals on here. Havenâ€™t seen one anywhere jear that good in either of the stores near me in canterbury. 

Are those m1â€™s new?


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 21, 2018)

Thatâ€™s some good deals
In the Exeter store they have no real section for used clubs probably 30-40 but I might go and have a look.


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 21, 2018)

Seems like some good deals. Will have to pop in to my local store when passing next. 

Maybe they are just trying to get rid of old stock to make way for new stock in the new year.


----------



## J55TTC (Dec 21, 2018)

Iâ€™m going to pop into my local 2. I love a bargain ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2018)

They're loaded with used clubs from their double discount trade in deals.
They've been trying to sell them in store and eBay but the prices weren't competitive enough
I suspect the new owners have told them to ditch the excess stock asap


----------



## Coffey (Dec 21, 2018)

They were all second hand but there was some new stuff which was reduced as well. 

A lot of the stock was not there a few days ago. So it is definitely worth checking out the local stores.

Also if you have a Santander 123 account they are doing 10% cash back in the retailer offers. Just make sure you accept the offer on the app!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2018)

I think they are simply clearing the huge stock as a result of their ill conceived double discount campaign. May be worth a trip to Camberley tomorrow for a nose around


----------



## shortgame (Dec 21, 2018)

Sounds like it's worth a visit...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 21, 2018)

Coffey said:



			Do you reckon they will last? I think it would be a massive shame to see them go down, especially after the recent buy out.
		
Click to expand...

My best mate worked for a company taken over by the same group. He had nothing but good things to say about them, how they were very positive with the acquisition, and grew the company. 

The debts have all been cleared at AG, their supply lines are all open. Theyâ€™ve taken on new lines - J Lindberg and Ralph Lauren to name two. They are moving up market in the clothing lines. 

Iâ€™m sure theyâ€™re just binning old stock to make way for new. The club bargains I saw today were largely ex demo and clothing stock that has been around a while. 

I think the new owners have their heads screwed on and know what theyâ€™re doing. It just wonâ€™t be over night.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 21, 2018)

Was sorely tempted on an immaculate M4 3 hybrid tonight for Â£79.....


----------



## Coffey (Dec 21, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Was sorely tempted on an immaculate M4 3 hybrid tonight for Â£79.....
		
Click to expand...

I got a g400 3 hybrid for Â£79, then with the 10% cash back!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 22, 2018)

And all while Iâ€™m looking for a new driver and fairway...... hi ho hi ho....


----------



## Wolf (Dec 22, 2018)

Coffey said:



			So just popped into AG tonight to see their sale and the place was absolutely crammed with bargains.

*2016 m1â€™s for Â£49*
G400 drivers for Â£149
Ping iblades for Â£249 which were 349 yesterday.
Clothes for Â£5
Callaway apex cf16 Forged 3-PW were Â£199

They even had a section which just said â€˜make me an offerâ€™. There was some crap in there but there was a few nice sets of irons such as i20â€™s.

To me this screams that the new owners are looking to get what ever they can for the stock and then close it down. It cannot be sustainable and they must have so so much stock to clear. I know that new models are coming out soon but the prices were insanely low.

Do you reckon they will last? I think it would be a massive shame to see them go down, especially after the recent buy out.
		
Click to expand...

Not able to get to my local one but at that price I'd be temptes to ask you to pick me one up and transfer you the money... 

I think they will last this seems like a fire sale to get rid all excess 2nd hand stock


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 22, 2018)

i popped into the one in Edinburgh last week, it was as bad if not worse than the one in Inverness, hardly any clubs, balls or clothing, just a big empty space.

not sure how these two stores will stay open


----------



## Grant85 (Dec 22, 2018)

I have used American Golf however generally use it to hunt for bargains. 

I priced a club on their website and asked at my pro shop, he was able to get it for a couple of quid less. 

Ok, so he has maybe cut his profit margin right down and itâ€™s not as if our shop is carrying much stock, but he can still order stuff and obviously AG arenâ€™t able to necessarily blow these guys out of the water on price for new 2018 / 2019 models.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 22, 2018)

Coffey said:



			To me this screams that the new owners are looking to get what ever they can for the stock and then close it down.
		
Click to expand...

An interesting theory but I can't see that as being the strategy, knowing the buyer's record with other purchases. The trade in offer they had pre sale was just a desperate attempt to generate cash. Now ther new owners have a huge stock of overpriced used stuff to shift.


----------



## fundy (Dec 22, 2018)

I ordered online from them a few months ago (from onlinegolf) before the business was sold, took them over a week to despatch and nearly 2 weeks to get here one of the items wasnt sent and took several conversations to get a refund

Ordered from their sale yesterday  (again from onlinegolf), already had an email to say my parcel is with my local courier for delivery!

the online side seems to have improved for sure!!!


----------



## fundy (Dec 22, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			An interesting theory but I can't see that as being the strategy, knowing the buyer's record with other purchases. The trade in offer they had pre sale was just a desperate attempt to generate cash. Now ther new owners have a huge stock of overpriced used stuff to shift.
		
Click to expand...

the current owners also paid very little for that stock when they bought the pre pack, hence they can get the decks cleared and get the business running going forward how they want to


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 22, 2018)

I believe that there may be more store  closures,  dependent upon leases.

Focus could be on those stores attached to courses and/or ranges and with decent parking.


----------



## fundy (Dec 22, 2018)

fundy said:



			I ordered online from them a few months ago (from onlinegolf) before the business was sold, took them over a week to despatch and nearly 2 weeks to get here one of the items wasnt sent and took several conversations to get a refund

Ordered from their sale yesterday  (again from onlinegolf), already had an email to say my parcel is with my local courier for delivery!

the online side seems to have improved for sure!!!
		
Click to expand...


ordered at gone 7pm last night, delivered by 3pm this afternoon! A galvin green gore windstopper and a Nike aeroloft gilet for the Mrs for less than a ton combined. Bargain


----------



## Coffey (Dec 22, 2018)

fundy said:



			the current owners also paid very little for that stock when they bought the pre pack, hence they can get the decks cleared and get the business running going forward how they want to
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I hope you are right! Would be a shame to see them go


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 22, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			I believe that there may be more store  closures,  dependent upon leases.

Focus could be on those stores attached to courses and/or ranges and with decent parking.
		
Click to expand...

When the purchase went through, there was a list (probably in the AG up for sale thread) of stores that were going. The new owners are used to buying, investing and turning around flailing business that still has a part to play. I'm sure that it will be a different company going forward.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 22, 2018)

Just been to the one in Moor Lane in Lincoln. Got some crazy bargains going on picked up a little bargain myself as another pre Christmas treat.. Spoke to manager he said they are getting rid of excess 2nd hand and last season stock as they've been told new kit is coming in and new structure to make them a factor in the industry again and are here to stay. Hopefully that's true.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 22, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			When the purchase went through, there was a list (probably in the AG up for sale thread) of stores that were going. The new owners are used to buying, investing and turning around flailing business that still has a part to play. I'm sure that it will be a different company going forward.
		
Click to expand...

The new owners have  also not been afraid to make significant cuts where they think it will be to the benefit of the business. 

There remains too much capacity in the market.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			The new owners have  also not been afraid to make significant cuts where they think it will be to the benefit of the business.

There remains too much capacity in the market.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how much competition there is. I can't really think of any other high street golf store now Nevada Bob's and Direct Golf have gone. I think there is a place for golf stores as opposed to online (even if to hit clubs in a net on a monitor whether you trust their information or not). They've always stocked some decent clothing so I personally hope they get back to where they were from that perspective (although my views on other parts of the service are well known)


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 22, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure how much competition there is. I can't really think of any other high street golf store now Nevada Bob's and Direct Golf have gone. I think there is a place for golf stores as opposed to online (even if to hit clubs in a net on a monitor whether you trust their information or not). They've always stocked some decent clothing so I personally hope they get back to where they were from that perspective (although my views on other parts of the service are well known)
		
Click to expand...

The size of the UK golf market was over estimated from the 1990's onwards and has shrunk further in recent years. 

The High Street and retail parks are not good locations for golf retail. 

Courses and ranges are.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			The size of the UK golf market was over estimated from the 1990's onwards and has shrunk further in recent years.

The High Street and retail parks are not good locations for golf retail.

Courses and ranges are.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I agree. I think it's good for golf for consumers to have a wide choice of equipment and despite the poor service I've received at AG fittings, it's good that people have a chance to try before they buy. In my experience a lot of clubs and ranges don't carry too much in the way of stock and have limited floor space


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			The size of the UK golf market was over estimated from the 1990's onwards and has shrunk further in recent years.

The High Street and retail parks are not good locations for golf retail.

Courses and ranges are.
		
Click to expand...

High street I agree - not so sure about retail parks , plenty of footfall in the area and it depends on what golf courses are around - Milton Keynes for example appears to work because the level of pro shop in that area isnâ€™t great . Where as I believe the AG in tbe Top Golf at Watford was possibly closing.

If there isnâ€™t a decent pro shop in the vicinity then I think the AG will do well but no point having one if there the place is full of good golf courses


----------



## shortgame (Dec 22, 2018)

Trafford Centre is (easily) their no.1 store so I'm told...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2018)

I know a few AG's that are attached to driving ranges (Bird Hills being my nearest) and so I can see that being a best of both worlds. However I think as a second best, a presence on retail parks is a good thing. Big enough for a decent bay and launch monitor and plenty of space for clothing and other equipment. I think its a good thing that golfers whether they are regular players or periodic nomads have somewhere to see stuff in the flesh so to speak rather than buying blind online. If people want to use the AG launch monitors to get fitting data, it is then down to AG to make sure they are as flexible and competitive as they can be on price and price match without making it hard for the customer. I've seen instances where they have baulked against price matching clearly published prices from online retailers. Hopefully under new management and leadership that can change


----------



## Wolf (Dec 22, 2018)

Not sure I agree on the idea of them not being well placed on retail parks. As other mentioned footfall in these areas is massive so there will be passing trade and plenty of golfers that just walk in. 

Plus if the stock is good then people will come, different company but golf gear direct is a great example of being well placed in the market of how they trade despite the main shop being in a retail unit at the back end of Rainham shopping precinct. You wouldn't know its there unless you're a golfer but plenty of people drive miles to get there with minimal parking but very good service. 

They don't have driving ranges but what they do have is reciprocal deals with a few local clubs and pros to stock their shops for them means golfers get club pro service but with the benefit of a deal through a big supplier to keep costs down.. Perhaps AG need to look at this and start thinking of setting up similar deals around the country it would help  a struggling Pro keep good stock in and have access to ordering in all major brands and give customers the option of putting something into the local Pro business which could lead to fittings, lessons and much more.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 22, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure I agree. I think it's good for golf for consumers to have a wide choice of equipment and despite the poor service I've received at AG fittings, it's good that people have a chance to try before they buy. In my experience a lot of clubs and ranges don't carry too much in the way of stock and have limited floor space
		
Click to expand...

I haven't suggested that AG hasn't got  a  future.

Just not on the High Street

To offer facilities comparable with pro shops they need to give the customer a proper opportunity to try the hardware and that is not a net at the back of a shop.

As I said earlier the golf market is not big enough for  its major retailer to adopt  a scatter gun approach.


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 23, 2018)

Picked up a nice CK top from my local AG store today, was certainly busy as you'd expect for xmas, no massive bargains to be had.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 23, 2018)

Was in the MK branch last night, some good deals on sets of irons - not sure if off the shelf stock or can get the same price on custom fit but Brand new Callaway Apex cf16 4-pw were Â£440. There were similar prices. on three sets of Mizuno clubs I saw, and Cobra clubs too.


----------



## Grant85 (Dec 23, 2018)

I also think there is a real drive by many areas to keep retailers onside and they realise that it is simply not cost effective to keep shops open for many businesses.

Probably for a company with the right attitude and people on the ground, there are deals to be done with retail parks and local government to keep costs down. Albeit, it is still going to be difficult for a company to compete with online only outfits and you will always get the folk who go in and try stuff in store then go and buy online to save a fiver.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 23, 2018)

my Local has some good ex demo bargains.  Just treated myself to an f8 driver and 3w.


----------



## Mattyboy (Dec 23, 2018)

Oddsocks said:



			my Local has some good ex demo bargains.  Just treated myself to an f8 driver and 3w.
		
Click to expand...

Bazza,

Was that Purley or Long Lane?

I popped into Long Lane when the original concerns were around to off load my vouchers. Not allot there so came out with gloves and Pro Vs......


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 23, 2018)

Mattyboy said:



			Bazza,

Was that Purley or Long Lane?

I popped into Long Lane when the original concerns were around to off load my vouchers. Not allot there so came out with gloves and Pro Vs......
		
Click to expand...

Long lane.  Got quite a bit of TM, cally and cobra ex demo as well as quite a bit of trade in stuff cheap.  917f was Â£70.00, m4â€™s at Â£160


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			I haven't suggested that AG hasn't got  a  future.

Just not on the High Street

To offer facilities comparable with pro shops they need to give the customer a proper opportunity to try the hardware and that is not a net at the back of a shop.

As I said earlier the golf market is not big enough for  its major retailer to adopt  a scatter gun approach.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. AG offer a lot of opportunities. Many are attached to a range but even those that aren't can offer a decent fitting service. I simply comes down to the quality of the staff and their training (which I accept has been lacking store to store). I know many pro shops that don't have a practice facilities and so give lessons and fittings via a monitor.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I disagree. AG offer a lot of opportunities. Many are attached to a range but even those that aren't can offer a decent fitting service. I simply comes down to the quality of the staff and their training (which I accept has been lacking store to store). I know many pro shops that don't have a practice facilities and so give lessons and fittings via a monitor.
		
Click to expand...

Fine if you are happy with not seeing the results of your strikes but to me that is distinctly second class. 

I am a regular AG customer  and  genuinely hope they continue but the biggest problem remains of too much supply in a diminished market.

Their best hope, I believe,  is to offer a top quality service and range of products in the right locations and those are in stores attached to courses and ranges.


----------



## Parsaregood (Dec 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I disagree. AG offer a lot of opportunities. Many are attached to a range but even those that aren't can offer a decent fitting service. I simply comes down to the quality of the staff and their training (which I accept has been lacking store to store). I know many pro shops that don't have a practice facilities and so give lessons and fittings via a monitor.
		
Click to expand...

Most pro shops will be attached to a golf club ? Either with a course or practice area to hit demo clubs/ do fittings or whatever, i have even seen pros using a quiet hole to do stuff like this. So would have to say much better than AG in this regard, most AG are not attached to driving ranges so it is generally a nett in the back with a poorly set up launch monitor that is set up with elevation, wind and temperature settings like those you'd find in Mexico city


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 23, 2018)

Surely a lot of it is to do with the price of equipment. People can't afford to spend 400 on a new driver or 1000 on a set of irons very often. Prices have jumped considerably in the last few years.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Most pro shops will be attached to a golf club ? Either with a course or practice area to hit demo clubs/ do fittings or whatever, i have even seen pros using a quiet hole to do stuff like this. So would have to say much better than AG in this regard, most AG are not attached to driving ranges so it is generally a nett in the back with a poorly set up launch monitor that is set up with elevation, wind and temperature settings like those you'd find in Mexico city
		
Click to expand...

I agree and I've spoken on here before about my own poor service when I've had fittings. However that has to be down to training and store policy as others on here have equally good fitting and so I think it really is hit and miss depending on what store you visit. 

As for prices, unfortunately a company RRP is going to apply to a pro shop as much as AG. There are some companies (Motocaddy spring to mind) are very firm on this and many are not allowed to offer any form of discount. It's an industry problem though surely and AG only reflect the price TM/Callaway/Ping etc charge for their driver or irons. That is where the problem lies.


----------



## Parsaregood (Dec 23, 2018)

I have to say ping are very good with regards to pricing they always strike me as a very honest and fair company. Seems odd I don't use any of their clubs but I hold them in high regard as I think they genuinely care about the consumer and the level of service they provide


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree and I've spoken on here before about my own poor service when I've had fittings. However that has to be down to training and store policy as others on here have equally good fitting and so I think it really is hit and miss depending on what store you visit.

As for prices, unfortunately a company RRP is going to apply to a pro shop as much as AG. There are some companies (Motocaddy spring to mind) are very firm on this and *many are not allowed to offer any form of discount. *It's an industry problem though surely and AG only reflect the price TM/Callaway/Ping etc charge for their driver or irons. That is where the problem lies.
		
Click to expand...

Surely this is illegal.


----------



## Parsaregood (Dec 23, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Surely this is illegal.
		
Click to expand...

Probably they feel it would devalue their brand and they might have some sort of legal standing with that viewpoint


----------



## Dibby (Dec 24, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Probably they feel it would devalue their brand and they might have some sort of legal standing with that viewpoint
		
Click to expand...

It's illegal to price fix, but then there are ways around it. You don't demand a retailer sells at a price, but if they don't then the next years contract may have less volume discount or the supply contract may not even be renewed. The supplier doesn't have to justify either of these things, it is their right to choose who they supply and at what price, so as long as they haven't explicitly stated the reason why is because you won't sell at the price they demand, then there is little to stop it.

It's like a golf club can refuse a membership application for no reason,  because the club reserves the right to choose who it admits, it's only a problem if they tell you, or otherwise reveal that the reason was your race, gender, or other protected characteristic. Ignoring the fact that if a club is defined as being single characteristic (e.g men's only golf club), then this is legal. but that's a whole different topic.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 24, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Surely this is illegal.
		
Click to expand...

Price fixing is illegal but there must be a way as apple execute it perfectly.

Iâ€™m sure a way around it is to offer no trade discounts but instead a rebate paid over negotiated periods based on sales numbers and targets


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 24, 2018)

Oddsocks said:



			Price fixing is illegal but there must be a way as apple execute it perfectly.

Iâ€™m sure a way around it is to offer no trade discounts but instead a rebate paid over negotiated periods based on sales numbers and targets
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure about the laws of price fixing but is this actually the same thing? If one manufacturer wants to charge a fixed price then I don't see an issue. If all the big boys got together and aligned their prices at a fixed level then that is different but as it stands if a single manufacturer fixes their prices then surely they are just putting faith in their products? As per the Apple pricing model.


----------



## Grant85 (Dec 24, 2018)

Re: Price fixing.

In photography I've noticed a common theme among camera companies is to offer a cashback deal.

So lets say a camera or lens is Â£499 it might be priced with Â£50 cash back. i.e. you handover Â£499 to the retailer and then reclaim Â£50 through a voucher in the packaging. So net cost of Â£449 with the cashback being actual cash transferred to your bank (i.e. not a voucher to buy more stuff). 

I don't know for sure, but I guess that this is to allow the manufacturers to offer discounts but ensure that the retailers don't either pocket the discount rather than pass it all onto the consumer, or more likely, use the discounted stock to apply more general discounts to stock that they feel is tougher to shift or will generate greater footfall.

Also added bonus that they can collect some basic information about who has bought their equipment.


----------



## Homer (Dec 24, 2018)

AG will ride out Christmas, take the vouchers given as presents tomorrow in Jan, pay off everyone they owe money to, get their initial investment back,close down 30/40 stores and then start afresh in the Spring.


----------



## elmoag (Dec 24, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Most pro shops will be attached to a golf club ? Either with a course or practice area to hit demo clubs/ do fittings or whatever, i have even seen pros using a quiet hole to do stuff like this. So would have to say much better than AG in this regard, most AG are not attached to driving ranges so it is generally a nett in the back with a poorly set up launch monitor that is set up with elevation, wind and temperature settings like those you'd find in Mexico city
		
Click to expand...


 Hi 52 of our stores are  currently located at facilities with an outdoor driving range available so just short of 50% which is a good mix and higher than many people imagine. Itâ€™s good to have variety.  Good to see people are enjoying the sale  some amazing value.


----------



## The Smell of Golf (Dec 24, 2018)

To force the workers to open the shop at 7.30 AM on Friday  21 Dec 2018 is a DISGRACE. When are the rich bosses going to learn to treat people with respect and pay them properly. Frivolous .


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 24, 2018)

The Smell of Golf said:



			To force the workers to open the shop at 7.30 AM on Friday  21 Dec 2018 is a DISGRACE. When are the rich bosses going to learn to treat people with respect and pay them properly. Frivolous .
		
Click to expand...

My local coop opens at 6.30 therefore AG staff get a lie in


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 24, 2018)

The Smell of Golf said:



			To force the workers to open the shop at 7.30 AM on Friday  21 Dec 2018 is a DISGRACE. When are the rich bosses going to learn to treat people with respect and pay them properly. Frivolous .
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, do you not like your new bosses?

730am start. Diddums.


----------



## Andy (Dec 24, 2018)

The Smell of Golf said:



			To force the workers to open the shop at 7.30 AM on Friday  21 Dec 2018 is a DISGRACE. When are the rich bosses going to learn to treat people with respect and pay them properly. Frivolous .
		
Click to expand...

Door swings both ways, if you don't like it move on. And 0730 is hardly an early start.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Surely a lot of it is to do with the price of equipment. People can't afford to spend 400 on a new driver or 1000 on a set of irons very often. Prices have jumped considerably in the last few years.
		
Click to expand...

Can't afford or won't afford Gordon; I'm damned if I'll drop Â£500 on the new Titleist drivers when I know that I'll probably be able to get them for less than half that in 12 - 18 months time.  I can afford it, but I won't, I'd rather drop that on something like the Kent tour.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 24, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can't afford or won't afford Gordon; I'm damned if I'll drop Â£500 on the new Titleist drivers when I know that I'll probably be able to get them for less than half that in 12 - 18 months time.  I can afford it, but I won't, I'd rather drop that on something like the Kent tour.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100% Richard, a grand one a new set of irons would gain me virtually nothing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2018)

The Smell of Golf said:



			To force the workers to open the shop at 7.30 AM on Friday  21 Dec 2018 is a DISGRACE. When are the rich bosses going to learn to treat people with respect and pay them properly. Frivolous .
		
Click to expand...

What a bizarre rant to start of your forum career (unless you are an ex-member incarnate?). They will get paid and have known about it in advance and no doubt get time off in lieu. I'm sure the staff will cope. What about the nurses on a long day today starting at 7.00am and going through to 8.30 tonight?


----------



## Parky24 (Dec 27, 2018)

was disappointed to see the Kingston on Thames store closed down. That's been there over 15 years.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 27, 2018)

Are they stopping stocking ad333? My mates been trying to get them for weeks
Online no stock and none in any store nearby


----------



## User2021 (Dec 27, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Are they stopping stocking ad333? My mates been trying to get them for weeks
Online no stock and none in any store nearby
		
Click to expand...

If he is stuck I have a brand new in the box dozen tour and a dozen normal that I am happy to sell


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 27, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			If he is stuck I have a brand new in the box dozen tour and a dozen normal that I am happy to sell
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for offer Iâ€™ll ask him


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2018)

The MK store was a shell - clothing stock at a minimum - poor shoe collection and couldnâ€™t see many balls - constant steam of people coming in to spend vouchers and money but leaving as there was nothing there to spend money on. With the calm weather right now people are out playing and AG should have used Xmas to boost sales.

They do have Ralph Lauren and Jay Lindenburg there but at prices that people going to AG wont pay


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2018)

Popped in to their Monument store and they had 1 left handed golf club and I bought the last 2 right handed gloves they had.
Even the stock for cack handed righties wasnâ€™t that great.


----------



## Reemul (Dec 27, 2018)

Yeah I popped in to the Bournemouth branch and it was crap, poor stock, stuff on sale was already cheap rubbish. Staff member said can I help you, i asked where is all the stock and he replied it's not bad, I said no bags, no gloves, no wedges, no balls no anything, real joke.

It really is this sort of thing that reinforces the buy online mantra, my son had Â£160 in cash and vouchers and he is spending it elsewhere.


----------



## Oldham92 (Dec 28, 2018)

Reemul said:



			Yeah I popped in to the Bournemouth branch and it was crap, poor stock, stuff on sale was already cheap rubbish. Staff member said can I help you, i asked where is all the stock and he replied it's not bad, I said no bags, no gloves, no wedges, no balls no anything, real joke.

It really is this sort of thing that reinforces the buy online mantra, my son had Â£160 in cash and vouchers and he is spending it elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

What's asking the staff member going to do? If he's working in branch I guarantee he has no say over stock so all that does is make his day a bit more difficult. If you want to question it then go on their website and find a complaints section where it might go to someone who can do something about it.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 28, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			What's asking the staff member going to do? If he's working in branch I guarantee he has no say over stock so all that does is make his day a bit more difficult. If you want to question it then go on their website and find a complaints section where it might go to someone who can do something about it.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the staff should pass comments up the line, Reemul had every right to vent his feelings in store


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 28, 2018)

Anyone been to the Edinburgh Braid hills shop? Thinking of going at the weekend, just wondering if there is much in there. As it is usually the better of the two in Edinburgh.


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 28, 2018)

Popped into the new(ish) store at Sandown Park and it looked like it was on its way out. Barely any stock on the shelves and nothing put back i.e. what you see is what you get.


----------



## Oldham92 (Dec 28, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Surely the staff should pass comments up the line, Reemul had every right to vent his feelings in store
		
Click to expand...

You've obviously never worked retail lol it's very rare for even a manager to pay attention to comments from normal staff, nevermind someone above that who can make decisions on issues like staffing levels and stock


----------



## chrisd (Dec 28, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			You've obviously never worked retail lol it's very rare for even a manager to pay attention to comments from normal staff, nevermind someone above that who can make decisions on issues like staffing levels and stock
		
Click to expand...

That probably why so many retail companies fail ðŸ¤”


----------



## Oldham92 (Dec 28, 2018)

chrisd said:



			That probably why so many retail companies fail ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Potentially. But if the money isn't there to buy new stock, then no matter who you complain to they won't be buying more. So I'd say mainly shoppers habits and people wanting to order online to save Â£5


----------



## GB72 (Dec 28, 2018)

Never fails to amaze me though that retailers complain that there are not enough people going in to stores then continue to promote online only offers. If you are selling the fact that the best deals are online then you cannot expect people to make any effort to go out and visit brick and mortar stores.


----------



## Homer (Dec 28, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Never fails to amaze me though that retailers complain that there are not enough people going in to stores then continue to promote online only offers. If you are selling the fact that the best deals are online then you cannot expect people to make any effort to go out and visit brick and mortar stores.
		
Click to expand...

Which is what AG want (to some degree).


----------



## GB72 (Dec 28, 2018)

Seems ironic that, in my opinion, AG needs to be run more like a pro shop. Small shop spaces in key locations displaying stock but not actually carrying much, if any. You then pick your purchase and it is delivered in store or direct to you. That would massively reduce overheads but AG could still keep stock in a large warehouse facility to service both online and shop purchases. by keeping stock in the warehouse, you avoid the delays that some pro shops experience in having to order direct from the manufacturer. You get a high street presence without the massive square footage and staffing cost that AG currently have.


----------



## abjectplop (Dec 28, 2018)

Interesting to see HMV go into administration again today when they appeared to be making a bit of a recovery and were actually opening stores. Tough times for retailers.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 28, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Seems ironic that, in my opinion, AG needs to be run more like a pro shop. Small shop spaces in key locations displaying stock but not actually carrying much, if any. You then pick your purchase and it is delivered in store or direct to you. That would massively reduce overheads but AG could still keep stock in a large warehouse facility to service both online and shop purchases. by keeping stock in the warehouse, you avoid the delays that some pro shops experience in having to order direct from the manufacturer. You get a high street presence without the massive square footage and staffing cost that AG currently have.
		
Click to expand...

But what I like about AG is the fact they do carry lots of stock and I can go and try things out and even see things in the flesh. I do agree though that they do not need every single set of irons that main stream manufacturers sell sitting out for people to look at but that is just my opinion as I am sure you will get people who want to see, touch and feel all of the different options.

As long as they still have the fitting bays and all the options then this would work but then that takes space as well which you may as well fill up with other things.

I have to say, a lot of the equipment I buy in AG is second hand anyway and I like the fact I get to try it out on trackman as well. I am more than happy to pay more than auction sites as understand the benefit of being able to hit the club and also less risk to the customer.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 28, 2018)

abjectplop said:



			Interesting to see HMV go into administration again today when they appeared to be making a bit of a recovery and were actually opening stores. Tough times for retailers.
		
Click to expand...

They are on a hiding to nothing. Sky, Netflix, Spotify, Apple Music etc have all but killed off the High Street CD and Blu Ray market. The slight resurgence in vinyl may have helped but add to that the fact that if you want a physical copy of a film or a cd people tend to stick it in with their shopping at the supermarket and you have a chain of shops that has no future.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 28, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Never fails to amaze me though that retailers complain that there are not enough people going in to stores then continue to promote online only offers. If you are selling the fact that the best deals are online then you cannot expect people to make any effort to go out and visit brick and mortar stores.
		
Click to expand...

This!!!! 200%!

A prime example is popping to my local next or Debenhams as I needed 3 or 4 new work shirts, a standard size 17â€ neck regular fit which translates to between an XL and XXL, only plain white in stock ( in both stores ) unless I want to order 14-16â€ collar. 

You jump online, next day delivery FOC and better multibuy deals.  In my opinion they are setting the shops up to fail.  Couple that with the general poor attitude of staff and you can see why online is taking over. As it stood I drove to Croydon shopping centre, Â£4 on parking, struck out! Then across to Purley way, struck out!  A two hour round trip and around a fiverâ€™s worth of fuel plus sitting in all that dam traffic only to address the issue straight away while my coffee cooled down from the comfort of my sofa, oh.... and saved money on the shop prices.

You need to incentivise your foot customers to visit the store but at worst at least have polite staff or the dam stuff in stock!

Rant over.


----------



## Dibby (Dec 28, 2018)

Visited Rustington American Golf store today. Didn't scour the stock as was visiting the golf facility more than the store, but the stock levels seemed to be decent enough. It is attached to a range though, so maybe this is a preferred store?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2018)

Parky24 said:



			was disappointed to see the Kingston on Thames store closed down. That's been there over 15 years.
		
Click to expand...

Used to be very good as well. Always loads of stock. Bought a load of gear there when I use to work in Kingston, well Norbiton so it Coombe Road was a handy walk. Shame its gone


----------



## Reemul (Dec 28, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			What's asking the staff member going to do? If he's working in branch I guarantee he has no say over stock so all that does is make his day a bit more difficult. If you want to question it then go on their website and find a complaints section where it might go to someone who can do something about it.
		
Click to expand...

I was a retail store manager for 20 years, any comments like that to me would have been passed onwards and upwards. It was a 30 minute drive to get there and it was a shambles. Not only was it a shambles it was so obviously a rip off. This is a brand new store open less than a year attached to the golf club with a full range of bays and testing and yet the store did not look out of place in a knackered downhill high street.

What was annoying was the 2 idiots standing there trying to justify selling a pile of old crap as if it was the best thing since sliced bread. 6 wedge in store, all fazer, 2 weeks ago they had over 100 of all brands. There were hardly any golf bags, on sale we had Fazer and Wilson and titleist at full price. There was no second hand clubs except irons which they had the temerity of having signs on that said Ping EYE 2, retail price Â£549 our price Â£82. They had a set of Titleist clubs 20 year old clubs saying RRP Â£819 our price Â£99.

What's so frustrating is I want the store to thrive, have good offers and compete but what you are getting is one of the main reasons why these stores do not last and in fact fail so badly. If this store is reflective of the company as a whole it's going to sink faster than the Titanic.

Like I mentioned I was a retail high street manager for 20 years so do have some idea what's needed and this store doesn't have it at one the times they really should have.


----------



## Parsaregood (Dec 28, 2018)

Was at the range at playsport east kilbride yesterday , thought I'd go in for a nosey at the attatched AG whilst I was there, have to agree there was not a huge amount of choice of stock, clothing brands have been reduced enormously. There was on sale UA polos for Â£50 being reduced from Â£60..Yeah right, this was a common theme throughout the store for sale items. There were a few pairs of shoes at a great price though only in a 7 or 12. If you go to the other local retail golf stores affordable golf, they are making AG look very bad at the present moment. I'll be surprised if they last another 2 years, they just don't offer the same value they once did and cannot compete with online outfits


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Dec 31, 2018)

Got a voucher to spend at AG, was browsing their site and they have UA Spieth 2 shoes for Â£55, unfortunately cannot make any selections or do anything on the page, if they are sold out surely this should either be removed or stated out of stock. Pretty poor show.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2018)

Speaking to a few of the guys after golf today and they've been to a number of AG stores withing a 30/40 mile radius of the club over the festive period and all say each store still has very little in terms of clubs and putters and the clothing selection is sparse. I think they somehow need a big first half of the year or they could really be in trouble


----------



## brendy (Dec 31, 2018)

Store in Boucher, Belfast had plenty of clubs and even more second hand offers (sets starting from 25 quid and there were dozens of them at that price), what annoyed me was the clothing selection which was the main reason for my visit.  I'd be an XXL in footjoy etc and they simply had nothing to fit bar CK etc whose XXL is at best a normal Large.
The club and accessories side was fine, clothing looked like a closing sale.


----------



## Bobby19 (Dec 31, 2018)

brendy said:



			Store in Boucher, Belfast had plenty of clubs and even more second hand offers (sets starting from 25 quid and there were dozens of them at that price), what annoyed me was the clothing selection which was the main reason for my visit.  I'd be an XXL in footjoy etc and they simply had nothing to fit bar CK etc whose XXL is at best a normal Large.
The club and accessories side was fine, clothing looked like a closing sale.
		
Click to expand...

Was there any decent sets of irons in the sale or second hand ?!! Might have to pay a wee visit


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2018)

Safe or not, judging by posts on here, consumer confidence in AG seems to be pretty low at the moment.
And it takes time to re-establish ..


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 31, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Safe or not, judging by posts on here, consumer confidence in AG seems to be pretty low at the moment.
And it takes time to re-establish ..
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve posted on here a few times about this. The company that has taken them over has a good reputation for turning business around. My best mate worked for a company picked up by them for peanuts, turned around and sold for Â£400 million. Everyone seems to think the turn around will be overnight, it wonâ€™t, it will take some time. Pretty sure theyâ€™re trying to get rid of as much of the old stock as possible before replenishing with new season. 

Iâ€™m sure the new owners want to take them up market a but as theyâ€™ve  added J Lindberg, Ralph Lauren and Lyle & Scott as new clothing ranges already in store. 

Thereâ€™s still a few bargains to be had in the iron sets, and custom orders can be placed as well. 

Itâ€™s going to take a little time to restore customer confidence but the new owners will be aware of that. Letâ€™s see what they do over the next few months before writing them off.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 31, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Iâ€™ve posted on here a few times about this. The company that has taken them over has a good reputation for turning business around. My best mate worked for a company picked up by them for peanuts, turned around and sold for Â£400 million. Everyone seems to think the turn around will be overnight, it wonâ€™t, it will take some time. Pretty sure theyâ€™re trying to get rid of as much of the old stock as possible before replenishing with new season.

*Iâ€™m sure the new owners want to take them up market a but as theyâ€™ve  added J Lindberg, Ralph Lauren and Lyle & Scott as new clothing ranges already in store.*

Thereâ€™s still a few bargains to be had in the iron sets, and custom orders can be placed as well.

Itâ€™s going to take a little time to restore customer confidence but the new owners will be aware of that. Letâ€™s see what they do over the next few months before writing them off.
		
Click to expand...

AG are a retail golf superstore a lot of people using it will be nomads and society golfers - they arenâ€™t the type to spend money on Ralph Lauren etc hence why in the MK you could see no one was buying them or going near them because they are priced far too highly for your average AG customer


----------



## Homer (Dec 31, 2018)

JL, RL and L&S are probably the only ones they didnâ€™t/donâ€™t owe money to! They need to clear all the cr@p to pay off the debts and be able to restock.

Shop closures coming - I reckon they need to shift about 40/50.  Wouldnâ€™t surprise me if it started in Jan.


----------



## shortgame (Dec 31, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Speaking to a few of the guys after golf today and they've been to a number of AG stores withing a 30/40 mile radius of the club over the festive period and all say each store still has very little in terms of clubs and putters and the clothing selection is sparse. I think they somehow need a big first half of the year or they could really be in trouble
		
Click to expand...

Visited my local one today, a 'flagship' store.  Very few clubs, almost no balls and about 1/3 of the 'usual' range of clothes.  Very sad state of affairs.  Usually the store is absolutely crammed with a great selection in the sales but not this year!


----------



## User2021 (Dec 31, 2018)

brendy said:



			Store in Boucher, Belfast had plenty of clubs and even more second hand offers (sets starting from 25 quid and there were dozens of them at that price), what annoyed me was the clothing selection which was the main reason for my visit.  I'd be an XXL in footjoy etc and they simply had nothing to fit bar CK etc whose XXL is at best a normal Large.
The club and accessories side was fine, clothing looked like a closing sale.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't Boucher Rd earmarked for closure?


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 31, 2018)

From what Iâ€™ve been told the original owners did not order the winter range on as their future was unknown, this is why current ranges and stock is depleted


----------



## Hammertoe (Dec 31, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Isn't Boucher Rd earmarked for closure?
		
Click to expand...

There are 2 in Belfast, Boucher Road and Connswater, with Boucher being the bigger and more modern of the 2. I heard Connswater was the one being closed with Boucher staying.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 1, 2019)

Homer said:



			JL, RL and L&S are probably the only ones they didnâ€™t/donâ€™t owe money to! They need to clear all the cr@p* to pay off the debts *and be able to restock.

Shop closures coming - I reckon they need to shift about 40/50.  Wouldnâ€™t surprise me if it started in Jan.
		
Click to expand...

The debts disappeared with the administration


----------



## Homer (Jan 1, 2019)

Maninblack4612 said:



			The debts disappeared with the administration
		
Click to expand...

As did their accounts with the manufacturers!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 1, 2019)

Homer said:



			As did their accounts with the manufacturers!
		
Click to expand...

The new company cleared the debts and have all their club suppliers back on board.


----------



## Coffey (Jan 1, 2019)

Hammertoe said:



			There are 2 in Belfast, Boucher Road and Connswater, with Boucher being the bigger and more modern of the 2. I heard Connswater was the one being closed with Boucher staying.
		
Click to expand...

Connswater store is already gone. It closed when the original batch of stores closed.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			AG are a retail golf superstore a lot of people using it will be nomads and society golfers - they arenâ€™t the type to spend money on Ralph Lauren etc hence why in the MK you could see no one was buying them or going near them because they are priced far too highly for your average AG customer
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps youâ€™re right. Some of the RL and JL prices are pretty steep compared to the likes of UA and Adidas etc. and certainly not prices I like to pay for golf clothing. But if they are trying to change the shop model and move more up market, thatâ€™s something they are likely prepared for. 

With regards to club stock, the M4/ M3 range are already discontinued by TM so TM stock is limited availability until the new 2019 range is launched (



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069592197106851840).  Cobra donâ€™t  ship the new F9 range until mid Jan. itâ€™s unlikely that they will stock up with old models even if there is stock available from the manufacturers. 

We wil have to  wait and see how it pans out with the new season gear arriving, and what the stores look like in a month or two.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 1, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Perhaps youâ€™re right. Some of the RL and JL prices are pretty steep compared to the likes of UA and Adidas etc. and certainly not prices I like to pay for golf clothing. But if they are trying to change the shop model and move more up market, thatâ€™s something they are likely prepared for.
		
Click to expand...

They have to be very careful if this is their long term goal.  Your typical Ag customer isnâ€™t shopping for Â£60/70 tee shirts.  Our club around three years ago carried out this same process, all of our pro shop is now Oscar Jacobs, Gavin Green, Under armour or FJ.  The issue is the grab purchase sales have clearly gone down. 

When they stocked the Callaway, Adidas and ping clothing there were a lot more impulse sales.  A prime example would be turning up realising itâ€™s chilly and you had the options of sweaters starting at Â£35/40, now the lowest price is around Â£65+ 

On the flip is AG are trying to offer more upmarket brands, maybe this is an attempt to entice a different customer in who in theory has a higher disposable income in the hope that increased club sales follow.

In the south M25 area the only store I can think of on high end clothing is silvermere, but I think thatâ€™s an exception to the rule given the area itâ€™s located in


----------



## User2021 (Jan 1, 2019)

The problem of stock the new owners will have is caused by the old owners.
They didn't have cash to do the pre orders, most of which will be placed 6 months out and in some cases even longer lead times.

The new owners probably need to be judged at the end of the summer, to have more of an idea of how they are performing / changing the business.


----------



## brendy (Jan 1, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Isn't Boucher Rd earmarked for closure?
		
Click to expand...




Hammertoe said:



			There are 2 in Belfast, Boucher Road and Connswater, with Boucher being the bigger and more modern of the 2. I heard Connswater was the one being closed with Boucher staying.
		
Click to expand...

Yea I think Connswater is away already. Boucher has quite a decent fitting area upstairs, it's in a very busy retail area too, they'd be daft to close it. If their discounts only cover some golfers then I guess they'll struggle no matter what though.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			AG are a retail golf superstore a lot of people using it will be nomads and society golfers - they arenâ€™t the type to spend money on Ralph Lauren etc hence why in the MK you could see no one was buying them or going near them because they are priced far too highly for your average AG customer
		
Click to expand...

Have to disagree, I'm a member of a golf club with an attaching pro and use AG quite a bit. Furthermore, I know of a lot of other members who use AG a lot. I also know golfers that are members of clubs elsewhere, but prefer to use AG.


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 1, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Have to disagree, I'm a member of a golf club with an attaching pro and use AG quite a bit. Furthermore, I know of a lot of other members who use AG a lot. I also know golfers that are members of clubs elsewhere, but prefer to use AG.
		
Click to expand...

Most club golfers I'd argue would not fork out the sort of money for Ralph Lauren or j.lindberg. Not many people prepared to pay Â£90-Â£100 or more for a sweater. I do buy the odd thing from both but I'm probably in the minority where I will spend more than the sort of average golfer. I also prefer to shop at independent stores than chain stores


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Most club golfers I'd argue would not fork out the sort of money for Ralph Lauren or j.lindberg. Not many people prepared to pay Â£90-Â£100 or more for a sweater. I do buy the odd thing from both but I'm probably in the minority where I will spend more than the sort of average golfer. I also prefer to shop at independent stores than chain stores
		
Click to expand...

So who buys them?
These brands must be available elsewhere and will be similar prices.
If nobody's buying them why haven't they gone out of business?


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 1, 2019)

Not saying nobody buys because alot do, it would typically be your wealthy golfer, who I think is more likely to buy from their own pro as they really don't mind what it costs.  Both aren't golf only brands and are high end, people I think will spend more on non-golf clothing than they will on golf clothing, your ordinary club golfer is probably delighted with UA or similar and doesn't see the point in paying double for clothing that isn't that much nicer or considerably better quality.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 1, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Have to disagree, I'm a member of a golf club with an attaching pro and use AG quite a bit. Furthermore, I know of a lot of other members who use AG a lot. I also know golfers that are members of clubs elsewhere, but prefer to use AG.
		
Click to expand...

Which bit are you disagreeing with exactly?


----------



## Jensen (Jan 1, 2019)

P


Liverpoolphil said:



			Which bit are you disagreeing with exactly?
		
Click to expand...

Where you say a lot of people using AG will be nomads or society golfers.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 1, 2019)

Jensen said:



			P


Where you say a lot of people using AG will be nomads or society golfers.....
		
Click to expand...

They will be - thatâ€™s not to say some club golfers wonâ€™t use as well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Have to disagree, I'm a member of a golf club with an attaching pro and use AG quite a bit. Furthermore, I know of a lot of other members who use AG a lot. I also know golfers that are members of clubs elsewhere, but prefer to use AG.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I'm a member of a club which has a limited clothing range (most with club badges attached) and I use to use AG a lot for clothing purchases. It was also good fir spontaneous purchases like  trolley or putter (guilty to both) and for trying different makes and model of clubs


----------



## Oldham92 (Jan 1, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Have to disagree, I'm a member of a golf club with an attaching pro and use AG quite a bit. Furthermore, I know of a lot of other members who use AG a lot. I also know golfers that are members of clubs elsewhere, but prefer to use AG.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm the same. Joined a club but every piece of equipment I have has come from AG. Only thing I've had from the pro shop have been balls and a jacket. 

When I first started out and was playing muni's I didn't even know that you could use a pro shop without having a membership, and had decent service and prices at AG at Trafford so I keep using it. The club pro shops are missing out on a lot of business like that through lack of knowledge and advertising in my opinion. Even a sign when you drive past would help.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			The club pro shops are missing out on a lot of business like that through lack of knowledge and advertising in my opinion. Even a sign when you drive past would help.
		
Click to expand...

I think most club pros are there to serve the members first and foremost and to be honest most don't have the floor space to carry the stock of even a small AG. Where they can improve is ensuring they price match not only AG but other online retailers and ensuring their members get the best service they can. That would give them the best chance of ensuring their members use them for more of their purchases


----------



## Oldham92 (Jan 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think most club pros are there to serve the members first and foremost and to be honest most don't have the floor space to carry the stock of even a small AG. Where they can improve is ensuring they price match not only AG but other online retailers and ensuring their members get the best service they can. That would give them the best chance of ensuring their members use them for more of their purchases
		
Click to expand...

No issues with the stock, the issue was that I didn't know that it was available to me as a non member. I would have been looking to buy a full set. So straight away that's at least a few hundred and potential future business lost.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			No issues with the stock, the issue was that I didn't know that it was available to me as a non member. I would have been looking to buy a full set. So straight away that's at least a few hundred and potential future business lost.
		
Click to expand...

I get that but as I said, most club pros are there to serve the membership first and foremost. That said, I do think there are ways they could promote themselves better to outsiders. I guess it depend to some degree how the club they are at would perceive it, especially those that pay the pro a retainer. One of the greatest things about this forum is that new golfers can come on ad ask for advice on any golfing topic and get some excellent answers to help them.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 2, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			The new company cleared the debts and have all their club suppliers back on board.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you get that info from? In an administration the whole idea is that you get rid of the unsecured creditors, with secured creditors receiving the proceeds of the sale price of the business.


----------



## NearHull (Jan 2, 2019)

I've always tried to buy through my Pro shop.  Having been a member of four clubs (my job moved me around the country and countries) my experience is that the Pro will always try to do a deal.  I do confess to an impulse purchase of a used putter from American Golf which I was trying out whilst my wife was trying on various golf shoes - she has always struggled to find comfortable golf shoes and has tried many suppliers, American Golf being one of them.  And I did take advantage of their 'double up' offer to offload some clubs and put the money towards some good quality DryJoys.
In general we do shop around for best prices for any purchases (and I include American Golf in any golf equipment searches) but I do have a sense of loyalty when it comes golf clubs and try, but perhaps not always, purchase from my Pro.


----------



## Andy (Jan 2, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Iâ€™ve posted on here a few times about this. The company that has taken them over has a good reputation for turning business around. My best mate worked for a company picked up by them for peanuts, turned around and sold for Â£400 million. Everyone seems to think the turn around will be overnight, it wonâ€™t, it will take some time. Pretty sure theyâ€™re trying to get rid of as much of the old stock as possible before replenishing with new season. 

Iâ€™m sure the new owners want to take them up market a but as theyâ€™ve  added J Lindberg, Ralph Lauren and Lyle & Scott as new clothing ranges already in store. 

Thereâ€™s still a few bargains to be had in the iron sets, and custom orders can be placed as well. 

Itâ€™s going to take a little time to restore customer confidence but the new owners will be aware of that. Letâ€™s see what they do over the next few months before writing them off.
		
Click to expand...

J Lindeberg has been available in the Premier Scottish stores for a year.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 2, 2019)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Where did you get that info from? In an administration the whole idea is that you get rid of the unsecured creditors, with secured creditors receiving the proceeds of the sale price of the business.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe my choice of words was wrong. I was told that everything had been sorted and all the suppliers were back on board. I know that they are able to order clubs from all their suppliers, but as I said above, not all the suppliers have stock available at the moment.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 2, 2019)

Andy said:



			J Lindeberg has been available in the Premier Scottish stores for a year.
		
Click to expand...

Only just arrived in MK, maybe it's been stuck in transit for a while


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 2, 2019)

Was on the final day of Daddy Daycare so took my daughter to Jurassic Golf which is part of the World of Golf development which has an AG attached. Havenâ€™t been there in a fair while as I moved from the area but itâ€™s a massive store, assume one of the biggest in the UK. 

Was very disappointed in the stock levels, particularly the shoes (very few sizes in stock) and the clubs. Always like having a little look at putters and wanted to hit the new Pinga Sigma 2 just to see how they felt. Only one of the models was out to try and very little else on show. 

Given it is one of the flagship stores I expected a lot more.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2019)

road2ruin said:



			Was on the final day of Daddy Daycare so took my daughter to Jurassic Golf which is part of the World of Golf development which has an AG attached. Havenâ€™t been there in a fair while as I moved from the area but itâ€™s a massive store, assume one of the biggest in the UK.

Was very disappointed in the stock levels, particularly the shoes (very few sizes in stock) and the clubs. Always like having a little look at putters and wanted to hit the new Pinga Sigma 2 just to see how they felt. Only one of the models was out to try and very little else on show.

Given it is one of the flagship stores I expected a lot more.
		
Click to expand...

I'd heard from a mate that uses the World of Golf regularly that it was disappointingly empty of stock so swerved it when I popped down to see him and his wife over Christmas. Sounds like he wasn't wrong and very disappointing for one their larges shops in terms of floor space


----------



## larmen (Jan 4, 2019)

Just had a look at the Monument store over lunch. They removed 1 set of shelves (about 15-20%) of clothing, and the remainder looks like expensive stock, J Lindbergh mostly.
Still lots of balls and club offering looks OK as well.

I still donâ€™t feel comfortable in that store. I just donâ€™t like the vibe in there.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 4, 2019)

Judging by all the new club releases popping up at the moment, I'm sure their club stocks will improve as the new models become available.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 4, 2019)

If the major manufacturers took a big hit when they went into administration it's hardly surprising they are reluctant to provide new stock.

As TaylorMade no longer have Addidas behind them and several other golf brands are fairly niche I gues they will be asking for payment up front rather than risk another problem. Will also need to deal with any stock left over from the store closure program post the sales.

If you can find something you want maybe not a bad time to buy


----------



## User2021 (Jan 4, 2019)

mikejohnchapman said:



			If the major manufacturers took a big hit when they went into administration it's hardly surprising they are reluctant to provide new stock.

As TaylorMade no longer have Addidas behind them and several other golf brands are fairly niche I gues they will be asking for payment up front rather than risk another problem. Will also need to deal with any stock left over from the store closure program post the sales.

If you can find something you want maybe not a bad time to buy
		
Click to expand...


different company now though Mike.


----------



## Homer (Jan 4, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			different company now though Mike.
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was still called American Golf?


----------



## User2021 (Jan 4, 2019)

Homer said:



			Thought it was still called American Golf?
		
Click to expand...

The name above the door is the same, but different owners / parent company.
Hence in terms of buying / credit rating the old companies history has no bearing.


----------



## Homer (Jan 4, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			The name above the door is the same, but different owners / parent company.
Hence in terms of buying / credit rating the old companies history has no bearing.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I see - so if they owed someone say 3 mil then that someone just keeps supplying them like nothing happened?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 4, 2019)

Homer said:



			Oh I see - so if they owed someone say 3 mil then that someone just keeps supplying them like nothing happened?
		
Click to expand...

Yes if they are satisfied with the credit rating of the new owners. 

It's a new company, a new account. 

The outstanding debt of the old company is not the responsibility of the new one.


----------



## Dibby (Jan 5, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Yes if they are satisfied with the credit rating of the new owners.

It's a new company, a new account.

The outstanding debt of the old company is not the responsibility of the new one.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this, and for a common example of this situation, imagine you move house. If the previous owners or tenants hadn't paid the electricity and gas companies, does that mean it should impact the supply terms to you? If your credit standing with the gas and electricity suppliers is good, you should be able to receive a supply without needing a prepayment meter or any other restriction.


----------



## Homer (Jan 5, 2019)

Dibby said:



			Exactly this, and for a common example of this situation, imagine you move house. If the previous owners or tenants hadn't paid the electricity and gas companies, does that mean it should impact the supply terms to you? If your credit standing with the gas and electricity suppliers is good, you should be able to receive a supply without needing a prepayment meter or any other restriction.
		
Click to expand...

But only if they want to supply you - they donâ€™t â€˜haveâ€™ to?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 5, 2019)

Of course they don't have to but AG sell a lot of golf clubs.....it would be a big outlet to lose especially as Direct Golf are virtually nonexistent these days


----------



## HughJars (Jan 5, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			I believe that there may be more store  closures,  dependent upon leases.

Focus could be on those stores attached to courses and/or ranges and with decent parking.
		
Click to expand...

Which makes sense, and which made no sense when AG closed down their Warrington driving range last year, especially as they're based in Warrington.

What I'm a little surprised at is that the new owners seem to be running with the AG name, imo it's toxic and should be replaced to show a new ethos and the end of the old.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 7, 2019)

I looked on their website for new trolley prices, and was surprised to find they had hardly any on there. They used to have loads of Clicgear, Cube etc ones but they've all vanished. I haven't had a chance to get down to a store and see what it's like there.

I got a Â£25 voucher for Christmas, should I just grab a box of balls with it ASAP??


----------



## LGC2019 (Jan 7, 2019)

The new 'flagship' store is nice (Warrington, Cheshire) it opened last year.  Every time I've been in though its been empty, even in the run up to Christmas.


----------



## HughJars (Jan 7, 2019)

LGC2019 said:



			The new 'flagship' store is nice (Warrington, Cheshire) it opened last year.  Every time I've been in though its been empty, even in the run up to Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

Wow! I didn't realise they'd opened a new one, will have to visit now even though I'm no fan of them 

It's bizarre that they have never opened one at Gemini beside their offices.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2019)

AG is a recognised name (amongst golfers anyway) and so if they cease to us the AG as a trading name it'll take a lot of time for people to realise that they are still the same company if they trade under a different name or logo. I'm sure some will assume the store has been taken over by an independent retailer. I would be surprised if they did get rid of the name unless absolutely necessary


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2019)

I think people are generous in thinking most people know what has happened to AG. The vast majority are totally unaware that anything has occurred.  Why change the name if only a hard core are aware of a change in ownership. Business as usual to the average punter.


----------



## Dannyc (Jan 7, 2019)

A local municipal course to me had a AG golf shop there that has just closed down 
Not sure how good it was but itâ€™s a busy course


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I looked on their website for new trolley prices, and was surprised to find they had hardly any on there. They used to have loads of Clicgear, Cube etc ones but they've all vanished. I haven't had a chance to get down to a store and see what it's like there.

I got a Â£25 voucher for Christmas, should I just grab a box of balls with it ASAP??
		
Click to expand...

If your implying that you need to get rid because the company is in trouble, if you need a box of balls, go grab them quick. But they're not in trouble , all the new gear will be along shortly when the manufacturers deliver all the new releases we're reading about on a daily basis. If you want something else, hold on to it and put it towards the new gear when it arrives.


----------



## shortgame (Jan 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I got a Â£25 voucher for Christmas, should I just grab a box of balls with it ASAP??
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## HughJars (Jan 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			AG is a recognised name (amongst golfers anyway) and so if they cease to us the AG as a trading name it'll take a lot of time for people to realise that they are still the same company if they trade under a different name or logo. I'm sure some will assume the store has been taken over by an independent retailer. I would be surprised if they did get rid of the name unless absolutely necessary
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			I think people are generous in thinking most people know what has happened to AG. The vast majority are totally unaware that anything has occurred.  Why change the name if only a hard core are aware of a change in ownership. Business as usual to the average punter.
		
Click to expand...

I think I'm misunderstood here, I'd like to think I keep up with trends more than the average golfer, but I'd totally missed this had happened, for 95% (at least) this would be the same.

Now, IMO, I don't think AG has a great rep, but maybe that's just again for the few who really look into their retailers, does the average Joe just see it as a place that is likely to be cheapest and buy regardless?


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 8, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			If your implying that you need to get rid because the company is in trouble, if you need a box of balls, go grab them quick. But they're not in trouble , all the new gear will be along shortly when the manufacturers deliver all the new releases we're reading about on a daily basis. If you want something else, hold on to it and put it towards the new gear when it arrives.
		
Click to expand...

What about all the clothing, balls, gloves, bags ? They hardly have anything. I can't imagine they are just not building stock of these for the reason you state, in the east kilbride store which is a HUGE unit they have about 8 pairs of shoes and they are actually writing the few sizes they have available, it's a huge fall from grace in my opinion


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 8, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			What about all the clothing, balls, gloves, bags ? They hardly have anything. I can't imagine they are just not building stock of these for the reason you state, in the east kilbride store which is a HUGE unit they have about 8 pairs of shoes and they are actually writing the few sizes they have available, it's a huge fall from grace in my opinion
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they've decided there's no market for golfers in Scotland


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 8, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Maybe they've decided there's no market for golfers in Scotland 

Click to expand...

Let's hope your right


----------



## User2021 (Jan 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			AG is a recognised name (amongst golfers anyway) and so if they cease to us the AG as a trading name it'll take a lot of time for people to realise that they are still the same company if they trade under a different name or logo. I'm sure some will assume the store has been taken over by an independent retailer. I would be surprised if they did get rid of the name unless absolutely necessary
		
Click to expand...

Dont think their is any suggestion the trading name will change


----------



## HughJars (Jan 8, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			What about all the clothing, balls, gloves, bags ? They hardly have anything. I can't imagine they are just not building stock of these for the reason you state, in the east kilbride store which is a HUGE unit they have about 8 pairs of shoes and they are actually writing the few sizes they have available, it's a huge fall from grace in my opinion
		
Click to expand...

If they've changed hands, be a new legal entity, takes time to set up new vendor accounts, and it's not the time of year when loads of new stock comes in. They'll be clearing the decks


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 8, 2019)

The AG shop at the Gravesend range closes 15th jan, with the staff notified a week before Christmas. The shop has been slowly  run down, with their own brand clothing left and some balls. All the hardware was second hand stuff during last quarter of 2018.
I got given an AG gift card for Xmas. Used it on-line no problem for something I didnt need, but will come in handy.
Cant say I'm a lover of AG.


----------



## elmoag (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi all you can expect lots of stock to be dropping into the Ag stores shortly especially all the new ranges. We have been working very hard to clear down old stocks and reorganise  and can now look forward to the restocking for the season ahead.
To clarify we have accounts with all the major brands and have their full support.
There will be plenty to spend those gift vouchers on.
Just wanted to give a bit perspective.
Amongst the speculation.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 11, 2019)

Two minutes after watching Joel's review on GM, I got a text from the boy telling me that the Cobra F9 demo kit has arrived. Think a quick visit at lunchtime to try may be in the offing.


----------



## 3puttpercy (Jan 11, 2019)

Went to the Camberley branch earlier in the week
Not much stock I'm afraid.
Only wanted some new studs for my FJ shoes.
Was told no studs in stock "haven't had any for the last couple of months"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2019)

3puttpercy said:



			Went to the Camberley branch earlier in the week
Not much stock I'm afraid.
Only wanted some new studs for my FJ shoes.
Was told no studs in stock "haven't had any for the last couple of months"
		
Click to expand...

Don't try Bird Hills. Even worse stock at the moment


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 11, 2019)

I'd imagine the plan is to basically only maintain larger stores that are attached to a driving range or a course. 

This way they can offer a decent fitting service and provide a service that is better than online only retailers. And economies of scale could still allow them to compete on price. 

As far as I can see, the smaller stores that were positioned in towns with a decent golfing population have already closed.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nearest store to me is least 2 hours away so couldn't care less to be honest


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 11, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			I'd imagine the plan is to basically only maintain larger stores that are attached to a driving range or a course.

This way they can offer a decent fitting service and provide a service that is better than online only retailers. And economies of scale could still allow them to compete on price.

As far as I can see, the smaller stores that were positioned in towns with a decent golfing population have already closed.
		
Click to expand...

Well if that's their plan, they must have forgotten about east kilbride and Irvine gailes, stock levels very poor in both


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 11, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Well if that's their plan, they must have forgotten about east kilbride and Irvine gailes, stock levels very poor in both
		
Click to expand...

yes - was in EK just after Christmas and noticed that. 

I'm sure there's a plan to put something in place. 

Or maybe they will focus on the shops dealing in used equipment and fitting one or two manufacturers new clubs.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 11, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Well if that's their plan, they must have forgotten about east kilbride and Irvine gailes, stock levels very poor in both
		
Click to expand...




elmoag said:



			Hi all you can expect lots of stock to be dropping into the Ag stores shortly especially all the new ranges. We have been working very hard to clear down old stocks and reorganise  and can now look forward to the restocking for the season ahead.
To clarify we have accounts with all the major brands and have their full support.
There will be plenty to spend those gift vouchers on.
Just wanted to give a bit perspective.
Amongst the speculation.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Jan 11, 2019)

elmoag said:



			Hi all you can expect lots of stock to be dropping into the Ag stores shortly especially all the new ranges. We have been working very hard to clear down old stocks and reorganise  and can now look forward to the restocking for the season ahead.
To clarify we have accounts with all the major brands and have their full support.
There will be plenty to spend those gift vouchers on.
Just wanted to give a bit perspective.
Amongst the speculation.
		
Click to expand...


Good luck mate, hope all goes well ðŸ˜


----------



## Jensen (Jan 11, 2019)

elmoag said:



			Hi all you can expect lots of stock to be dropping into the Ag stores shortly especially all the new ranges. We have been working very hard to clear down old stocks and reorganise  and can now look forward to the restocking for the season ahead.
To clarify we have accounts with all the major brands and have their full support.
There will be plenty to spend those gift vouchers on.
Just wanted to give a bit perspective.
Amongst the speculation.
		
Click to expand...

Great to hear, I've always had good service at AG and look forward to continue using them.


----------



## Mark1751 (Jan 11, 2019)

Please that everything seems to working out - quite like my local store and often use them.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 15, 2019)

Now that they have reduced the old stock as much as possible, and the new season gear has been released by the manufacturers, the AG in MK now has all the new demo irons and woods in from Cobra, Taylormade, Callaway & Wilson. I'm sure it will start filtering in to the other stores if it's not already there yet.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm still confident in AG. Bought an Under Armour lined vest today for Â£52.99 which was priced at Â£80.00, they price matched Function 18 on line.
Also in the metrocentre Gateshead store, they had the latest Mizuno JPX 919 and other recent models.
Good old AG ðŸ‘


----------

